# Youth bow question



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

My girlfriends son loves watching me shoot my bow so I'm looking at getting him one for Christmas. He'll be 9 in February, fairly strong kid. I'm probably going to try to buy used since my budget is about $100-$120. My question is draw weight. Can anyone ballpark what I should be looking at? Was considering the Matthews Genesis. Anyone have any experience with these? Any help is sure appreciated.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Most good name bow manufacturers have a bow targeted to be able to grow with a beginning/young archer. Those bows have a wide easily adjustable range for draw weight and draw length. Learn how to measure his draw length and adjust it with him as he grows into it. Look up the manufacturers and find this model then you will have set him up for a decade or more of bow hunting and archery. They are all pretty comparable so just find one he can grow into and use till he has enough money to specialize a little more. I used the same hand me down from my brother from about 10-25 years old till i upgraded. Killed lots of things and learned a lot. good luck.


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Youth Bow*

Try and find a used Bow Tech Diamond Edge 20#- 40#. My son killed his first deer with one when he was 9. It also has an adjustable draw length.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I am not that fond of the Genesis. It is designed so with no wall/valley/let-off. This is so that anyone can pick it up and shoot it. Perfect for events where you run a bunch of kids through a booth or a camp.

I would look at one of the ones that is made for kids of that size, and they are easy to change as they grow. But they work more like a convential bow. There are several of these to choose from. Bear, Browning, etc....

A friend of mine at work asked me to try and find one for his neighbor last week. I put an add in the Texasbowhunter classifieds. Several people had used bows all set up for between 200 and 300 dollars. He ended up getting a Bear Apprentice for a hundred and fifty, but with low end sights, rest, etc.

Good luck.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Call me at 281-350-6708. i might have just what you are looking for.


----------

